# Tricks!



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Okay this breed absolutely amazes me! So on the scoop thread, I was thinking I really need to start teaching Dora new tricks for fun. She loves training (except when she has to be told she is doing the wrong thing <BG>) and it is healthy for their mind to be exercised regularly. So I thought I should teach her to jump in to my arms (come on it is cute!) So I thought I should break the exercise down. Well she knows jump from obedience and agility so I was just starting to mess with her. Seriously in 3 mins, I taught her to jump thru my arms. She always seems to amaze me. Let's just say Belle refused unless I put a treat on the ground!






Please share any cute tricks your havanese know as well!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Amanda, Dora is so cute! That's impressive that she got that so fast! I need to get Kubrick to start doing some fun tricks like that.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Great job Amanda and Dora!


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2008)

WOW.... THAT'S GREAT, AMANDA!!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Amanda~ That was awesome! You and Dora make it look so easy. 

Tori and I are working on "roll over". She isn't liking it at all... She will do a down but, when I ask her to roll over she'll rub her face w/her paw, or stand up, or sit, or just about anything else she can think of. She has yet to do it completely on her own. I'm sure it's me, not her. Maybe you can give some advice???


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Well to be honest, Dora won't do a roll over either. She really doesn't like laying on her back and is very uncomfortable if I try to guide her too. However, Isabelle is queen of roll over. She does roll over just to get attention (she has nq'ed in obedience doing this!) How I taught it was to lure her with a treat. Put her in a down and I placed my hand over her butt so she couldnt pop up, and lure her by making her fall back over her shoulder in order to get the treat, then big reward and eventually removing your hand and getting her to go over all the way. Now, she loves doing it!


----------



## HavSerenity (Jan 27, 2008)

YEY FOR DORA!! She should get a :first: in the fast learner class. Dora Is so Cute doing "jump through your arms" and she is doing it so well!! She will be ready for the circus:juggle::juggle: in no time. She is such a cutie pie

Anjanette


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

OH how cute! She learned that really fast! 

My obedience teacher said if you're doing the same tricks over and over again (duh I am)~ you're boring your dog! So today we started new training where Rufus has to learn to sit when someone comes in from outside and then gets a treat and a chest rub. Usually he gets a toy in his mouth and runs around like a little maniac!

R. does the rollover really well! We used a book and they describe how you teach it. You put them in a down. Then you kneel in front of them and lure them with a treat. Move the treat from their nose to around the shoulder towards the back. Do it slow enough and they will turn their head and try to follow the treat! We pushed him over at first and made a huge fuss, but he picked it up in only a couple days! I hope that helps! :becky:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Christy, 
I completely agree with them getting bored and having to change things up. Isabelle will do every trick she knows in a row without being asked. I haven't had time for serious obedience work so I think I am going to try and do some fun tricks!!!

Ofcourse, DH comes home and I go to show him Dora's trick and she sits and stares at me like she doesn't know what I am asking her to do <BG> Sigh- the learning curve!

Amanda


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

How cute is that!! Not the Pepsi, the dog <G>


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Leslie said:


> Amanda~ That was awesome! You and Dora make it look so easy.
> 
> Tori and I are working on "roll over". She isn't liking it at all... She will do a down but, when I ask her to roll over she'll rub her face w/her paw, or stand up, or sit, or just about anything else she can think of. She has yet to do it completely on her own. I'm sure it's me, not her. Maybe you can give some advice???


Some dogs really dislike that trick Leslie. Tori is so dedicated to you that she just may give in and do it just to please you.


----------



## HayCarambaMama (Dec 8, 2007)

Oh that was so cool!!!! I'm starting that with Bonnie tomorrow!!! LOL! DS just taught her to walk a straight line yesterday. These dogs are too awesome!


----------



## ECudmore (Jun 5, 2007)

*tricks*

so smart....very cute...
Elayne and Racquet


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Way to go Amanda & Dora, it always amazes me how fast these guys pick up on things.
I have to laugh when I am trying to teach Riley something new his whole body just shakes as his mind is going a mile a min trying to figure out what I want, he is sooo eager to please.


----------



## Lo01 (Jul 22, 2007)

Amanda that is so awesome ... Dora always looks at you in that "what next mommy" mode. She seems very eager to please. Thanks for sharing.

I was wondering, what treats are you giving Dora directly from your mouth? Hank is starting a more advanced obedience class and our trainer recommended finding something we can treat from our mouths - to encourage better eye contact. I've seen it done in agility and confirmation but I haven't experimented on it yet. I know Kimberly mentioned this once in a past thread as well. Thanks in advance for the help.

Regards,
*'Lo*


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Lo - I was thinking the same thing!! What in the world are you taking out of your mouth to treat her with?/ I hope it is human food!

I am in love with that it is too cute. I might try some training this week with my guys.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Good Job Dora and Amanda!!! Dora does look like she really wants to please you!!! My Jasper does this trick for the sheer joy of it-DH tought him when he was a wee pup-- now if I am sitting on the floor he jumps over my arm at shoulder height (I can't make a hoop of my arms-- my ummm "endowments" get in the way--but DH does the hoop) Cash will only do it if the treat is on the other side and often tries to go under--LOL-- 

Good Job Dor-a-neezer!!!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Amanda, that's cute. Dora is a genius. 
McKenna is in begining obedience class and is doing well. She already knew sit and stay so she has now learned down/stay. Sedona picked it up very quickly too. Last night DH thought it would be cute to teach them to crawl while they are in a down so we did that a few times and they picked it up in no time. It really does challenge them and I can tell when they are getting bored while we watch TV so that's a perfect time to do some practicing.


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> Christy,
> Isabelle will do every trick she knows in a row without being asked.
> Amanda


hahaha! Yeah, Sierra does that too...when she sees she's getting a treat she'll go crazy and do all tricks she knows hahaha So funny!!!
I do notice with her though that she is a very visual dog.....for every trick I have an arm gesture...If I don't do the gesture, she won't always do the trick ...If I do the gesture without the command she'll do it straight away...
She's anything but deaf hahahaha but she likes to prefer visual instruction 

I trained Sierra to jump over Eric hahaha, I'll try the arm-thing too


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Missy said:


> Good Job Dora and Amanda!!! Dora does look like she really wants to please you!!! My Jasper does this trick for the sheer joy of it-DH tought him when he was a wee pup-- now if I am sitting on the floor he jumps over my arm at shoulder height (I can't make a hoop of my arms-- my ummm "endowments" get in the way--but DH does the hoop) Cash will only do it if the treat is on the other side and often tries to go under--LOL--
> 
> Good Job Dor-a-neezer!!!


LOL My 'endowments' couldn't get in the way of anything so I guess I should give it a try


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

'Lo and Laurie~ I'm not sure exactly what Amanda is using to treat Dora with in the clip. But, I use tiny pieces of carrot to put in my mouth to treat Tori. She goes absolutely nuts for them. Let me tell you, she gives major eye-contact. She won't take her eyes off me as long as she thinks I've got any left ound:


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Suzanne, I'd prefer to teach my girls everything with hand signals. I watched a man do hand signals with his dog in a Starbucks once and it was amazing. He had him sit/down/stay with just his hand signals while he was waiting in line. Normally dogs are NOT allowed in Starbucks but no one said anything because this dog was amazingly obedient.
As for treats from the mouth....I use either Charlie Bears or cut up Natural Balance roll. The Charlie Bears I'd put in my mouth but the NB roll, yuck!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

The treat in the mouth is a great way of making eye contact. The trick is can you take the treat out of you mouth and put your hand out to the side with out loosing eye contact? Monte was great at this in obedience, Riley he would much rather look at the treat lol.


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Wow Amanda, Dora has it all. Brains and Beauty. I need to get my boys working on tricks.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Thanks for the video Amanda. Dora is so pretty and clever to have picked that up so fast. Smarty would be at my mouth looking for the treat. I’ll have to work on that.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Well I have the treat issue with Belle so there is no video of her. If Belle doesn't see her reward, she doesnt want to play the game! 

And I know I will get harassed but it is Bailey's jerky in my mouth  It is good- think Karen will put me on the website with my testimonial??? Okay- you can start teasing me now!

I would say the Pepsi was a treat for me but actually it was my tripod! Oh and if you look close, you can see Belle in the crate watching otherwise it is all out chaos when it comes to get the treat!

Amanda


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

You asked for it ------ YUK!!!!!! - not my cup of tea!! I think I might stick to carrots!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Amanda, for that advertisement you should get a year's supply of baily's jerky!!!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Now just so I get teased more, it is actually really good! It tastes like pot roast!!! I would like to redeem myself and let you know I don't try everything Dora likes- no lamb's lung, bully sticks, etc!

Amanda


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Such a smart girl Dora is. You have inspired me to get working with Sam some more. I've been so lazy this winter.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Hey, thanks for sharing that, Amanda! That's great!!

As for holding treats in your mouth, it isn't as bad as it seems. I've done hot dogs (turkey), chicken, and lunch meats. (Cheese doesn't work very well.) I do not do processed doggy treats though. I know some people will hold liver in their mouth, but I can't stand liver, so it isn't going in my mouth. Jerky should be easy, especially Bailey's. The turkey lunch meat and turkey/chicken hot dogs accidentally get eaten if I am waiting to long to go into the ring though. LOL


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Karen told us when the food vendors aren't good at the shows, they eat Bailey's Jerky for lunch :hungry: It is, after all, human grade beef w/no flavorings or preservatives!

Amanda wrote: _"I would like to redeem myself and let you know I don't try everything Dora likes- no lamb's lung, bully sticks, etc!"_

Amanda~ I am so relieved to know I won't find you munching on a bully stick! ound:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)




----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Great videos of Dora, Amanda! She's such a smart cookie! I'll have to try the jumping trick with Maddie to see if she can transfer it from agility to using my arms. And Leslie, the thought of munching on a bully stick.....well yuck! uke:


----------



## woodlandmoon (Jan 15, 2008)

Thanks for the video!! That was great!


----------



## Cyndy (Feb 13, 2008)

Boy, all of your dogs are beautiful! I love Havanese; they really do learn things fast. But I've gotten lazy too. Coconut knows how to shake hands, high five (with both paws at once), and my favorite, he gives me hugs. He will lay on my chest and I'll tell him 'give me a hug' and he lays his head down
on my shoulder - it's the best! LOL
I really need to try to teach him more things........


----------



## Jacklyn Weeks (Dec 23, 2007)

Jeez I feel pretty bad.....Norah is just mastering the potty training thing! She does know sit and stay though. Kind of high five, but she usually thinks she's getting a treat. How do you teach them to understand lie down and roll over? Especially with the more complex ones, how do they know?


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I haven't continued teaching climb up cause I realized I am 5 7 and Dora can't jump that high. 

Jaclyn, each trick i break down to a series of parts. For instance- the one I showed- walk over my arm. just have the dog follow the treat over my hand, and when she would, "good over" and treat. Then lift the arm over the ground up higher so she has to step, follow the treat and "good over" and give the treat. Now I would say the more complex part happens when you need to put your hand over and she doesnt have to follow the treat. But you move to that when you know the dog knows what over means. With Dora, you can see on the video, i put it in my mouth. Dora knows I do this for obedience. So then I put my arm over and tah dah, she does it.

I like to take each dog and work with their natural behaviors and come up with tricks based on their personalities!

Amanda


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

I tried the jump with Gryff after watching the video and he figured it out right away. He will occasionally go under, but he did really well. He even went through my "hoop" a few times.

We start obedience next week, but he is already doing quite well at home. He will do a down/stay with a piece of roast beef 12 inches away from him and won't go for it until i tell him. He is even doing it with Alec (who he continues to growl at for whatever odd reason).


----------



## brandy (Jun 12, 2007)

I've heard the best way to train your dog to do a trick is to figure out what he does naturally on his own and make a trick out of it. Like someone said when they tried to get their pup to roll over she would consistently wipe her face and eyes with her paw. Maybe you can make a trick out of that by calling it something really cute. My husband just watched a movie that had a simular part in it and taught it to our daughter to do with her puppy. Mind you our daughter is 7. She says my dogs is so smart she can talk and answer questions watch. "Trixie how was your day? and Trixie says ROUGH. She says Trixie what is on a tree and Trixie says BARK. Of course Trixie looooves our daughter Taylor and if she stares at her long enough and then talks to her she let's out a single litte bark so it works well for her and she gets a big kick out of it. 
~Brandy


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Brandy~ I can just imagine how proud your daughter must feel when Trixie does her "tricks" for her.


----------



## brandy (Jun 12, 2007)

It does make her feel proud. It's so cute to watch her giggle over it. She has the best laugh. Now she's really interested in seeing what other tricks she can teach her. She barrowed a book from her school library on dogs and wants to learn all she can. She really wants to show her too. Im hoping I can find something for her.


----------



## Jacklyn Weeks (Dec 23, 2007)

Thank you for explaining how you guys do tricks! I am definitely going to try it new ways and see what clicks with Norah


----------

